# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Ατυχημα με μηχανακι η αυτοκινητο

## Delmember2052020

Σας εχει τυχει μετα απο σοβαρη πτωση απο μηχανακι η τρακαρισμα να μην μπορεσατε να ξανα οδηγησετε ποτε?

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ας πω την δικια μου ιστορια. Πριν απο πεντε χρονια πηγαμε μια βολτα με μηχανη με εναν φιλο μου στη θαλασσα. Σε μια αποτομη στροφη εγυρε το μηχανακι και πεσαμε με αποτελεσμα να σπασω το ποδι μου. Ευτυχως δεν παθαμε τιποτα αλλο σοβαρο αλλα απο τοτε δεν ξανανεβηκα ποτε.

----------


## homebod

Έχω πάθει ατυχήματα δύο με μηχανή το ένα ελαφρύ το άλλο πολύ βαρύ που χτύπησα στο κεφάλι και έπαθα αμνησία ολική. Ήμουν ένα μήνα σε αφασία.

Από τότε δεν ξανα-ανεβαίνω σε μηχανή.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλημερα το δικο σου ηταν πιο σοβαρο απο το δικο μου. Δεν ξερεις ποτε στο δρομο τι θα σου συμβει

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
δεν μου εχει συμβει, αλλα η μηχανη ειναι κατα ΠΟΛΥ πιο επικινδυνη απο το αυτοκινητο. επισης, με το αυτοκινητο και να γινει ατυχημα εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες να μην τραυματιστεις. με μηχανη, σχεδον καμια.
δεν υπαρχει χρονων οδηγος μηχανης που να μην εχει την παραμικρη πτωση. ολοι καποια στιγμη πεφτουν, ειτε σοβαρα, ειτε ανωδυνα.
να προτιμας τα αυτοκινητα και τους καλους και νηφαλιους οδηγους.
ποτέ με οδηγο που εχει πιει.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Έχασα τον καλύτερο μου φίλο από μηχανή πριν 4 χρόνια..Ήμασταν φίλοι από παιδιά.. Από τότε δεν έχω ανέβει ποτέ ξανά σε μηχανή..Με το αυτοκίνητο έχω ζήσει 2-3 ατυχήματα αλλά χωρίς ζημιές

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλυτερα να φοβασαι καμια φορα ο φοβος σε προστατευει. Εχουν γινει πολλα ατυχηματα και απο υπερβολικη ταχυτητα!

----------


## kafedrakos

Και εγώ είχα ατύχημα. Βγήκε ένας μπροστά μου έπεσα και εσπασα κερκίδα και ωλένη. 3 μήνες γύψο και 2 μήνες φυσικοθεραπείες για αποκατάσταση γιατί η κίνηση ήταν στο 0. Δε ξανά ανέβηκα ποτέ....

----------


## deneimaikala

> Σας εχει τυχει μετα απο σοβαρη πτωση απο μηχανακι η τρακαρισμα να μην μπορεσατε να ξανα οδηγησετε ποτε?


Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου έχει συμβεί όμως θα μιλήσω για μια πολύ σοβαρή εμπειρία γνωστού μου. Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι μέσω παρέας γνώρισα ένα αγόρι 20 χρονών ο οποίος έγινε και φίλος του αγοριού μου και μιλουσαν που και που για τα αμάξια τους. Ήταν ένα χρυσό παιδί ευγενικό και με χιούμορ. Πριν περίπου 3 μήνες αυτό το παιδί λοιπόν μπήκε στο αμάξι του κολλητου του και στη περιοχή όπου μένω με το αγόρι μου σε μια ευθεία ο κολλητός του (ήταν ο οδηγός του αμαξιου) έκανε κόντρα με άλλο αμάξι (άγνωστο) στην στροφή έχασε τον ελέγχω του αμαξιου και το αμάξι έγινε ΘΡΥΨΑΛΛΑ αφού έπεσε σε ένα δέντρο και έκοψε το δέντρο στη μέση (φαντάσου με πόσο πήγαινε) και το αμάξι δεν το αναγνωριζες. Την ώρα που έγινε αυτό περνούσα με το αγόρι μου με το αμάξι και σταμάτησαμε να δούμε τι έγινε. Το αποτελεσμα; Ο οδηγός έζησε όμως ο συνοδηγός (αυτός που ηξερά εγώ) έχασε την ζωή σου. Ο πόνος μου για τον χαμό του με δυελισε δεν το άντεχα με τίποτα είχα πέσει στο πάτο ψυχολογικά για 2 μήνες. Μετά από λίγες ημέρες επισκεφτηκαμε στο νοσοκομείο τον οδηγο του αμαξιου, το παιδί όπως λογικό είναι ήταν ρακος ψυχολογικα ακόμη δεν είχε συνηδιτοποιησει τι έγινε. Η μόνη κουβέντα του ήταν "δεν θα ξανά πιάσω τιμόνι για πολλά χρόνια" και το εννοούσε.

----------

